
It's Okay to Panic – 2020 Climate Documentary - zola
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osm5vyJjNY4
======
zola
Subtitles in English, Spanish, and Russian are available.

"There is a popular TV show, “Air Crash Investigation.” Many situations it
presents apply to any type of disaster. Various small things happen. More and
more of them occur. The situation gets more complicated. At some point the
pilots lose control of the aircraft. Then there is no way to avoid the
catastrophe. The moment when the disaster can be averted occurs a bit earlier.
Many of us don’t realize the climate catastrophe is coming, and this is this
very last moment when we can do something about it."

